# Hệ thống cơ khí > Kết cấu máy dạng H frame >  Nhờ anh em tư vấn về khung máy H Frame

## Bongmayquathem

Kiếm được ít nhôm hình 4080 và 8080 định ráp cái khung H frame to to. Em định ráp khung kiểu X dài Y ngắn (cụ thể như hình). Cho em hỏi là:
1. Kiểu thế này thì có ưu điểm gì so với kiểu Y dài X ngắn.
2. Với nhôm hình thế này lắp ráp sau này sao căn chỉnh được nhỉ. Hehe, nghĩ mãi chưa ra.
IMAG0170 by Văn Tuấn Nguyễn, on Flickr

----------


## nnk

> Kiếm được ít nhôm hình 4080 và 8080 định ráp cái khung H frame to to. Em định ráp khung kiểu X dài Y ngắn (cụ thể như hình). Cho em hỏi là:
> 1. Kiểu thế này thì có ưu điểm gì so với kiểu Y dài X ngắn.
> 2. Với nhôm hình thế này lắp ráp sau này sao căn chỉnh được nhỉ. Hehe, nghĩ mãi chưa ra.
> IMAG0170 by Văn Tuấn Nguyễn, on Flickr


1. gắn được nhiều đầu nhưng giới hạn kích thước sản phẩm gia công
2. căn chỉnh ngay lúc ráp luôn chứ ráp xong rồi căn gì nữa ( kinh nghiệm cá nhân )

----------

Bongmayquathem

----------


## Bongmayquathem

> 1. gắn được nhiều đầu nhưng giới hạn kích thước sản phẩm gia công
> 2. căn chỉnh ngay lúc ráp luôn chứ ráp xong rồi căn gì nữa ( kinh nghiệm cá nhân )


hehe. Còn độ cứng vững thì sao ta. Mục đích e là phay nhôm.

----------


## nnk

> hehe. Còn độ cứng vững thì sao ta. Mục đích e là phay nhôm.


cứng vững thì cũng tạm ổn, tùy thuộc độ dầy nhôm hình nữa, mình xài loại 4080 dầy nặng cỡ hơn 5kg/m, gia cố bằng epoxy (100k/kg ) trộn bột đá ( 10k/kg ) đổ kín bên trong chạy ok

----------


## saudau

Cái khung như hình là rung chắc đó bác.

----------


## Bongmayquathem

> cứng vững thì cũng tạm ổn, tùy thuộc độ dầy nhôm hình nữa, mình xài loại 4080 dầy nặng cỡ hơn 5kg/m, gia cố bằng epoxy (100k/kg ) trộn bột đá ( 10k/kg ) đổ kín bên trong chạy ok


Nhôm bác dày cỡ mấy mm ạ. E đang xài nhôm dày khoảng 2mm. Cũng chưa cân thử 1m nặng bao nhiêu kg nữa.

----------


## Bongmayquathem

> Cái khung như hình là rung chắc đó bác.


Dạ vâng, mới ý tưởng vậy thôi chứ cũng chưa nghĩ ra giải pháp nào tốt hơn. Hay chuyển qua router nhỉ.

----------


## nnk

> Nhôm bác dày cỡ mấy mm ạ. E đang xài nhôm dày khoảng 2mm. Cũng chưa cân thử 1m nặng bao nhiêu kg nữa.


3.5mm nhe, hàng nhập mới, đặt cắt sẵn theo yêu cầu luôn nên đơn giản trong khâu lắp ráp cơ bản, về đổ bột đá thêm vô lõi cho nặng + đầm máy giảm rung
máy chạy được hơn năm rồi, không nghe phàn nàn gì hết, khách dùng cắt kính mỏng làm mặt kính điện thoại mấy con máy hiếm

----------

Bongmayquathem, CKD, hiepst, ngocsut

----------


## Bongmayquathem

Máy đẹp quá bác. Nhìn chuyên nghiệp như mấy bác tây build vậy

----------


## hiepst

> 3.5mm nhe, hàng nhập mới, đặt cắt sẵn theo yêu cầu luôn nên đơn giản trong khâu lắp ráp cơ bản, về đổ bột đá thêm vô lõi cho nặng + đầm máy giảm rung
> máy chạy được hơn năm rồi, không nghe phàn nàn gì hết, khách dùng cắt kính mỏng làm mặt kính điện thoại mấy con máy hiếm


Để làm được như vậy giá bao nhiêu vậy Bác ?

----------


## Bongmayquathem

Thật ngẫu nhiên khi mấy món đồ em mua gom góp lâu nay với kích thước cũng ngẫu nhiên mà nó lại vừa nhau đến vậy. Kaka. Hay thật

----------

CKD, Lamnguyen230890

----------


## len_ken

Hi bác bongmayquathem, bác cho em hỏi chút kinh nghiệm với ạ , đối với mặt bích trục Y để gá bộ Z lên , thì các lỗ bắt ốc xuống block trượt bác khoan với dung sai bao nhiêu hả bác ? em đang muốn tham khảo thêm cả dung sai về vị trí , và dung sai lỗ khoan so với lỗ ốc trên block trượt

----------


## Bongmayquathem

> Hi bác bongmayquathem, bác cho em hỏi chút kinh nghiệm với ạ , đối với mặt bích trục Y để gá bộ Z lên , thì các lỗ bắt ốc xuống block trượt bác khoan với dung sai bao nhiêu hả bác ? em đang muốn tham khảo thêm cả dung sai về vị trí , và dung sai lỗ khoan so với lỗ ốc trên block trượt


Mặt bích trục Y sao lại gá bộ Z lên. là mặt bích trục X chứ. E vạch dấu bằng thước kẹp cơ (0.02mm). Dung sai về vị trí lỗ thì khoảng 0.2mm (tại trình e còn còi nên dung sai hơi cao). Còn dung sai lỗ khoan thì e ko hiểu lắm. Cái lỗ khoan thì kích thước nó theo cái mũi khoan chứ dung sai j ở đây ạ. Tại vì dung sai vị trí lỗ e khoan bằng tay nó hơi cao nên khi khoan lỗ phải khoan lỗ rộng một tý. Ví dụ như block ray 15 là m4 thì bác khoan lỗ 5mm luôn. Block ray 20 là M5 thì khoan 6mm.

----------


## len_ken

Vâng , hóa ra là lỗ trên mặt bích bác khoan to hẳn ra , vì em cũng khoan tay lấy dấu mà lúc lắp cũng sai lệch kha khá , các lỗ thân ốc toàn phải khoan to ra hẳn  rồi thêm long đen vào chân . Nay em sẽ sử dụng thêm thước kẹp để cho chính xác. hehe

----------


## Lamnguyen230890

Cụ bongmayquathem hay săn đc hàng ngon nhể :d

----------


## saudau

[QUOTE=nnk;130527]3.5mm nhe, hàng nhập mới, đặt cắt sẵn theo yêu cầu luôn nên đơn giản trong khâu lắp ráp cơ bản, về đổ bột đá thêm vô lõi cho nặng + đầm máy giảm rung
máy chạy được hơn năm rồi, không nghe phàn nàn gì hết, khách dùng cắt kính mỏng làm mặt kính điện thoại mấy con máy hiếm


Mấy bác cho hỏi hơi bị ngu chổ này tí. Mình cũng đang lăm le một con H nho nhỏ. Thấy cây vitme lắp trên nóc nhà như vầy dễ thực hiện và ít bị dính phoi.

Cái X của mình dự kiến dùng ray 20 hoặc 25 (có chi dùng nấy), khoảng cách tâm ray là 160, khoảng cách 2 block khoảng 150, ray lắp trên thép tấm. Hành trình Z là 150. Như vậy nếu đem cây ray lên trên có ảnh hưởng nhiều so với vitme lắp giữa không vậy mấy cụ?

----------


## nnk

[QUOTE=saudau;133932]


> 3.5mm nhe, hàng nhập mới, đặt cắt sẵn theo yêu cầu luôn nên đơn giản trong khâu lắp ráp cơ bản, về đổ bột đá thêm vô lõi cho nặng + đầm máy giảm rung
> máy chạy được hơn năm rồi, không nghe phàn nàn gì hết, khách dùng cắt kính mỏng làm mặt kính điện thoại mấy con máy hiếm
> 
> 
> Mấy bác cho hỏi hơi bị ngu chổ này tí. Mình cũng đang lăm le một con H nho nhỏ. Thấy cây vitme lắp trên nóc nhà như vầy dễ thực hiện và ít bị dính phoi.
> 
> Cái X của mình dự kiến dùng ray 20 hoặc 25 (có chi dùng nấy), khoảng cách tâm ray là 160, khoảng cách 2 block khoảng 150, ray lắp trên thép tấm. Hành trình Z là 150. Như vậy nếu đem cây ray lên trên có ảnh hưởng nhiều so với vitme lắp giữa không vậy mấy cụ?


ăn thua máy nó nhai thứ gì nữa chứ, của mình thì khoảng cách tâm 2 ray cũng 160mm, khoảng cách 2 đầu con trượt là cụm X là 150mm, Z là 138mm, ray TBI15, block có cánh, máy chạy hơn năm rồi chưa nghe kêu réo gì hết

----------


## saudau

> ăn thua máy nó nhai thứ gì nữa chứ, của mình thì khoảng cách tâm 2 ray cũng 160mm, khoảng cách 2 đầu con trượt là cụm X là 150mm, Z là 138mm, ray TBI15, block có cánh, máy chạy hơn năm rồi chưa nghe kêu réo gì hết


Mình cũng Ko biết nhai cái gì nữa, chủ yếu cũng là Nhôm thôi, tại muốn làm cho nó cứng chút thôi bạn, sau này có lúa kiếm cái đầu nào đó vừa phải nhai gang/thép mỏng mỏng chơi cho vui.

Tại cái X mình làm có 2 cái ngại: Một là ko có gờ định vị nên lâu ngày sợ bị trôi ray (vụ này chắc làm ốc công cho cây bên dưới), Thứ hai là dùng cây vitme 1610 nên sợ đẩy đầu nó lệch khi vào phôi.

Mình gá thử nó ra vầy:

----------


## len_ken

Bác saudau định hàn tại nhà luôn hả bác , nếu bác tự xử nhớ ghi blog cho các em học hỏi với bác nhé

----------


## Bongmayquathem

Bác ấy taro bắt ốc thôi, chứ tấm sắt đó phay phẳng rồi, hàn nó co ngót cong vênh hết

----------

len_ken

----------


## saudau

> Bác saudau định hàn tại nhà luôn hả bác , nếu bác tự xử nhớ ghi blog cho các em học hỏi với bác nhé


Cái đó chỉ là gá lên lấy hình để lên gân thôi bác, cái X mình lock chết tất cả bằng ốc là xương và đổ epoxy cho thành khối. Để có thành quả rồi sẽ mở topic cho vui.

Hoặc là hàn tất cả rồi phay/mài sau, hoặc lụm ve chai về khoan lổ bù lon thôi, chứ thép phay/mài rồi mà hàn nó cong vẹo ko còn chính xác.

----------


## len_ken

Các bác xem xét phương án làm bệ trục X này có ok không ạ :

1. Thép tấm khoan lỗ bắt bulong
2. Hàn cạnh bằng TIG , hàn cách quãng , mối hàn chỉ dài khoảng 30-40 mm
3. Sau rốt đem đi phay mặt 

Em đang định thi công theo thứ tự như trên , không biết có ổn không .

----------


## telephonica

cái tấm thép đen lại dài quá bác , đặt rail thì bác gá motor sao ạ , hóng bác đổ epoxy

----------

